# Best website/company for fly tying materials???



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

I mostly use Ole Florida Fly Shop

I don't have a local shop


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

I like J stockard fly fishing for almost everything flytying https://www.jsflyfishing.com/

And Fly Tyers Dungeon for great deals on flash, eyes, and EP like synthetics http://www.flytyersdungeon.com/


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

As a rookie at this sport.. we have no local fly shop, being the "Fishing Capitol of the World" you'd think there would be ore or more in every city, but online shopping and BPS has put them out of business.
BPS (Dania) has a small supply of some stuff, and if you can find someone in the fly shop to help you they actually do have a couple people who seem to know what they are talking about.

I have been shopping, usually on flea bay, at a couple sellars who have a good selection and in-stock products. Both have been good on shipping quickly and efficiently, usually delivered to my mailbox in 3-4 days or less.
Old Florida (Free shipping, but located in Floriday you pay sales tax)
FlyArtist (Flat reasonable fee shipping, but no tax)


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

I like Ole Florida. Can't beat free shipping, without a minimum spend.


----------



## Ron_D (May 5, 2013)

Ole Florida Fly Shop, Daren and his crew are great guys. 239 Flies is another option. Both local Florida businesses with great customer service.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

Whites Tackle has a good online selection, Dave Olson that runs the shop is as knowledgeable as they come too.


----------



## Flyer (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks for the info so far. Anybody ever do biz with saltwater flies.com? They seem to have an enormous inventory and decent prices, but I have never dealt with them. Appreciate any input.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Fly tyers dungeon for EP Fibers. Just as good and a lot cheaper


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

These guys are very good also.

http://saltwaterflies.com/


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I really like 239flies for saltwater stuff. Great people to deal with. flytyersdungeon is a good source of cheap materials. I use J Stockard for beads, eyes and fresh water stuff when they have deals on them.


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

Folks have mentioned a couple of great shops that I support (239 flies and Ole Florida). East Rosebud Fly % Tackle in Billings, MT has the biggest and best tying selection I have ever seen (and very cool merchandise). Check 'em out!

https://eastrosebudflyandtackle.com


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

1) J. Stockard
2) Ole Florida
3) Bearden
SSFlies and Saltwaterflies now and then. Will be looking at 239Flies thanks to this forum.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Feather-craft 

https://www.feather-craft.com/


----------



## A.vulpes (Nov 15, 2017)

Fly tyers dungeon


----------



## Mike M (Jul 2, 2018)

239 flies. Customer service is awesome. if you have any questions about materials, or are looking for suggestions Nick can always help.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

A.vulpes said:


> Fly tyers dungeon


Got a link to a working site? The one I found is terrible.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sethsawyer said:


> I like J stockard fly fishing for almost everything flytying https://www.jsflyfishing.com/
> 
> And Fly Tyers Dungeon for great deals on flash, eyes, and EP like synthetics http://www.flytyersdungeon.com/


X2! No place cheaper for what they offer!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Tilly_Copano said:


> Fly tyers dungeon for EP Fibers. Just as good and a lot cheaper





RJTaylor said:


> Got a link to a working site? The one I found is terrible.


https://fly-tyers-dungeon.myshopify.com


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

The dungeon is great for what they make / carry.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Tilly_Copano said:


> Fly tyers dungeon for EP Fibers. Just as good and a lot cheaper


Yea I get my Congo fur from there


----------



## Captaindave (Apr 24, 2016)

I buy as many materials as possible from craft and sewing stores, saves a lot of money.


----------



## flyfishingvet (Jul 2, 2018)

Fly fish food 
Ole Florida 
239 flies 

I absolutely hate j stockard due to the fact they usually take way to long to ship my order. Plus I do what I can to support an actual fly shop over a “materials distributor” like j stockard.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Flyer said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed on this site, but I can't find the thread. Soooo...What website offers the best quality, price, and service for fly tying materials? I'm sure you all have a backup for the actual trip to the fly shop. Thanks for the help.....


I like Feather-Craft for fly tying supplies. Great selection and service. 
www.feather-craft.com


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I have shopped around online, due to lack of local shop, picked up a name or two from your (MS'rs) answers and have to give props to.

Old Florida Fly Shop.. purchased both on their web-site and also from their flea-bay store. Pricewise they are basically MSRP, but have very good service. I find the selection, or perhaps the search methods, are better on their web-site rather than their flea-bay store.
On every order there has been good communication, package is usually shipped (free) that day or the next, and being local in Florida my order is here at my house within 2 or 3 days. 

Name brand stuff I have found a flea-bay seller/store that has also been a good source, good selection of name brand materials, communicates and ships very quickly (shipping is $3.95), prices are generally less than MSRP.

Fly Tyers Dungeon, has some really good prices for their materials, good selection, communicates and ships quickly as well..

Thx for your help.


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

J Stockard, Ole Florida are my main two. I also order from fly tyers dungeon for cheap EP substitutes. There are a few others I need for one off items but only use them because they are the only ones who I can find that carry a specific material.


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

J Stockard, Ole Florida are my main two. I also order from fly tyers dungeon for cheap EP substitutes. There are a few others I need for one off items but only use them because they are the only ones who I can find that carry a specific material.


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

J Stockard, Ole Florida are my main two. I also order from fly tyers dungeon for cheap EP substitutes. There are a few others I need for one off items but only use them because they are the only ones who I can find that carry a specific material.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Ole Florida


----------



## CoffeeCreekFlies (Jun 22, 2019)

Fly tyers dungeon and big y fly co


----------

